# 34 ltr 1st attempt



## Maloney (22 Mar 2011)

this is my 1st attempt at a planted tank , sorry for quality


----------



## Maloney (22 Mar 2011)

ok, this is an Aqua one AR380 which i bought off a car boot sale for 20 quid, i set it up and ran it with the standard set up. started doing some reading and fancied improving lighting/filter and open top style, its my 1st planted tank, be good to know what you guys think
Tony


----------



## Maloney (22 Mar 2011)

I set it up about 3 months ago , but have moved things around a few times and did the final incarnation when i made it into open top about 2 weeks ago
Aqua one AR380 
Eheim 2213 ,
Dennerle nano light 11w
Anubias,
java fern,
another fern??? lol
no c02 (yet)although its all growing like crazy 3 or 4 new leaves a week.
6 rummy nose 
10 cardinals,
1 mystery plec( with attitude!) 
1 bolivian ram,
1 pointy snail( super speedy)
1 zebra snail


----------



## Maloney (22 Mar 2011)

the beginning lol


----------



## ofere (3 Apr 2011)

Very nice! Is it easy to maintain? Does it get too warm from the light?


----------



## Maloney (4 Apr 2011)

thanks, yes its very easy to maintain, i do a 1/3 rd water change once a week, put some fertiliser in when i do the change and thats it ! 
i am very new to this but, reading the posts on this site and others, plus advice from my local shops (M.A is 10 mins and Sweet Knowle Aquatics is 15 mins away  ) i managed to throw this together and im very pleased to be honest, i live in a small place so something bigger is out of the question. but it will do me,


----------

